# Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm 2014



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

The year started out rough with a surprise premature twins found passed away in goat shed 
A yearling miscarried, she was not covered on purpose and the vet said she was just too young to carry.... 
Another premature birth Jan 1 at 1:00 am, a beautiful doeling that I managed to save!!!!
The two premature deliveries were from does that were rescued in Nov. Their original owner ran out of food, money, and just quit taking care of them.

Jan. 5 another rescue and FF gave me a 8lb buckling and graciously took the doeling off my hands!!!

I have four expected to deliver in the next week or so, 11 by the end of Feb. 14 more by the end of March, and one more yearling that snuck out and wont tell me when she is due...:whatgoat:


Genie 4lb at birth picture first
Tony 8lb at birth bottom picture


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just precious!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have one in early labor, she has three inches of goo hanging and contractions about five minutes apart, she has not started pushing yet. So Excited!!!!
I bought her May 2 from a very nice Amish family that used her for milk. 
Bessie is a good girl and I cant wait to see her babies!!!
It may be a long night though lol:coffee2:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck with Bessie! :thumbup: I hope everything goes very well for both of you.  Those are some awfully cute kids you have there!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh My Gosh!! I have been busy, We have 13 new babies since Feb. 2!! 8 were born last night in the ice storm!! 4 were born two days ago during a snow storm that dropped 6 inches.....


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Here are my babies!!! Arent they adorable!!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Gina :kidred: 1-1
BeBe :kidblue: 1-5
ReJaded :kidblue: 1-31
Stevie Rae :kidred::kidred: 1-31
Druecella :kidred: 2-2
Oreo :kidblue::kidblue: 2-4
Pan :kidred::kidred: 2-4
Freckles :kidred::kidred: 2-4
BooBoo :kidred::kidred::kidblue: 2-4

10 Doelings and 5 bucklings

We are bottle feeding one of the triplets and our 17 yr old mutt has adopted her. He is so old that all he does is sleep so it works out great!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They are adorable!!!! Are the boer or boer/cross? I am in love with the all red one


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Are any of them gonna be for sale?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Both red ones are 3/4 Boer/Kikko and both are girls. I do have some 100% Boer.
All bucks will be for sale in 3 months. I usually sale for $250. The sire is ABGA registered 100% with a pretty good line.
I may consider selling does depending on how many more we get. I have 8 more due any second at 6 more in about a month.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You have been busy, and they are just adorable! Congratulations on all of your new additions! :wahoo:


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

More babies!! I will get pics tomorrow if not too busy!!
Bessie :kidblue::kidred::kidblack:
Jaded :kidred::kidred:
Sherbert :kidred::kidred:
Wiley :kidred:
Dapple :kidred::kidblue:

Grand Total so far: 25 total 
8 :kidblue:
17 :kidred:
Unfortunately one boy was still born and one girl walked out in the snow and passed away before I found her....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOVE the pic with all the babies piled together. Noticed the guineas that snuck in for some warmth too. hehe


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

SO CUTE! I love them! Haha good luck to you and your new baby goats! Also, CONGRATS


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Bessie is my biggest, healthiest doe. She gave me triplets, but one froze before I could get it dried up...
She delivered two as she walked to the barn and the third fell out as she went to her stall. She immediately acted off, so I gave banimine, molasses water, and fortified b complex. This was early Feb. 6... Today she is still sluggish and still dripping blood.. Started antibiotics and gave more fortified B and molasses water.
Any ideas?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

We have three more babies and I am wore out!!
Barbie :kidred::kidred:
Anne :kidblue:
Bessie is feeling better!

That makes 9 bucks and 19 does


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a lot of cute babies


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness that's a lot! I hope to be so blessed someday! I love goats! Congrats! :cheers:sorry about the losses and so glad bessie is better.


----------

